# What the...



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

In was doing a water change and noticed I have some fry in my tank.

I have no idea where they came from.

The possibilities are...

My Piranha...very doubtful

Danios used to cycle...but that was months ago. I do have one left though.

Or, Feeder goldfish...Most likely.

Is it possible I had a pregnant goldfish that lived long enough to lay her eggs?

My other question is what should I do with them? I have a 2.5 gallon I have put two of them in. There are atleast two maybe three that I can see in the Tank. They have plenty of hiding spots in the big tank, should I just leave them in there?


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

If you leave them in the piranha tank they will be eaten at some point. I have no idea how you got fry in your tank, but you already know that. You could put them in another tank, but if they arent piranha fry then why hang on to them. its a lot of work if you dont have the equipment already.


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

thats a good suprise


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I would have to agree with kev on that one, why risk all the stress and all the comotion of tearing the tank apart, since u know it isnt always easy catching fish , let alone small tiny fry! Unless there is a minute chance that they are ps! leave em in!


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Hell man, if you have extra tank space, might as well try to grow em a little to see if they are p's. Although it is doubtful, how sweet would that be?

Would it be possible to post up any pics?


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Here is the best pic I could get...not great, but enough to see they are not Ps.

Probably some Guppies or Goldfish...
View attachment 49315


I have seperated three of them. Atleast this way i can be sure I didn't get something cool piggybacking with some plants.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

that doesn't look like a baby red


----------



## dallas (Nov 14, 2003)

looks like a guppie.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

deffinetely now P fry


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

deffinetely not P fry


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to breeding forum


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

doesnt look like a guppy, looks more like a swordtail or a platty or something


----------

